# Training derailed by "dog whisperer" FIL



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Need to vent: Me and Steve are working on getting Sookie to stop barking and jumping up on people she likes - I've posted about this before, gotten great advice, and its going well (but slowly due to lack of practice).

We have explained to steve's dad that when he comes into our house he should not give Sookie commands, and that we will do that, and that the goal is for her to remain calm, etc., he simply DOES NOT listen to us.

He comes in when, Sookie gets excited, but instead of doing as we have asked, he immediately (every time - even if she is just excitedly sniffing at him and not jumping) starts shouting "sit! Sit! Sit!" over and over while sort of wrestling with her collar to try and force her away from him or into a sit. Clearly this just riles her up and she associates him coming in with excited play. 

I've explained our methods, I've explained he shouldn't repeat commands anyway, I've said he is riling her up. He seriously thinks he is the dog whisperer and that because his 14-year-old border collie who has arthritis doesn't jump then clearly he is an expert in getting dogs to not jump up. He is a super lovely guy but this is driving me insane. I feel we have both said in every possible and clear way that he needs to stop this and why. He simply doesn't think he does and believes that he is some incredible dog trainer whose magic touch will "cure" Sookie. He frequently says how insane she is, and how hyper, etc - I know she has more energy than most dogs but she is also ridiculously smart and really well-trained in many ways - so it riles me up when he says this whilst egging her on to misbehave (i know he isn't doing it on purpose but it just annoys me to hear him call her crazy and hyper while shouting at her and wrestling with her collar! - of course this winds her up!). 

Arrrrghhhh!!!! Anyone else have this? How can we possibly be clearer? Driving me nuts...


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Sookie says "i can't help being crazy!"


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've had that problem with relatives before. And I've gotten downright rude about it too. I actually kicked an uncle out of my house because he couldn't behave around my puppy. And with most other family, if they don't listen the first time, I've taken to crating Kaiju with a yummy Kong during their visit. When they ask why he isn't out, I tell them I'll let them meet him when they earn that privilege by following my greeting rules. Some have come around. Some don't get to see him. 

It's really no trouble to me if he just doesn't meet some members of my family. If they won't behave around him, I just won't put him in that situation. I'll wait until his manners are bomb-proof and THEN he can meet the less respectful family members.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When you know he is coming over, put the dog up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> When you know he is coming over, put the dog up.


:thumbup: Easy solution and then as she gets older and better then keep her on leash attached to you or your husband while he's around. Some people just don't respect boundaries and it falls to us to create them


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> When you know he is coming over, put the dog up.


Another vote for putting your dog up when he is coming over. When he asks why the dog isn't out; be clear it is because he refuses to follow your directions.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ensure that Sookie doesn't jump on him, he won't feel the need to correct her. I hate to go to homes and have dogs jump on me...so if you need to crate her when he comes over, then do that.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Keep a spray bottle full of water handy and when Steve's dad doesn't do as you ask tell him to "stop", if he doesn't stop, squirt him in the face.  Make sure he understands what behavior you're correcting him for...timing is everything. 

Or...like others have said, either put her in her crate or on a leash when he comes over. If she's on a leash lower the middle section to the floor and stand on it so she can't jump.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess I dont get what "working on it" means. Put a line on the dog when she starts to get crazy correction and a firm no. Or tell the dog to leave it or put her in a down or place command. Correct her if she breaks it. Problem solved. 
Not a complex training evolution just simple behavior stuff.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I guess I dont get what "working on it" means. Put a line on the dog when she starts to get crazy correction and a firm no. Or tell the dog to leave it or put her in a down or place command. Correct her if she breaks it. Problem solved.
> Not a complex training evolution just simple behavior stuff.


Agreed. Just correct the dog for jumping. How hard can it be?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

simba405 said:


> Agreed. Just correct the dog for jumping. How hard can it be?


Ah, yes, spoken as people who have not had "this dog" yet... Your time is coming and I hope, when it does, you remember your words posted here.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Keep a spray bottle full of water handy and when Steve's dad doesn't do as you ask tell him to "stop", if he doesn't stop, squirt him in the face.  Make sure he understands what behavior you're correcting him for...timing is everything. .


LOL thank you I need a new keyboard...:laugh:

Another vote for keeping the pup up with a stuffed Kong or new bone... Sometimes you do have to ban folks altogether...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Keep a spray bottle full of water handy and when Steve's dad doesn't do as you ask tell him to "stop", if he doesn't stop, squirt him in the face.  Make sure he understands what behavior you're correcting him for...timing is everything.


You can be nice and mimic Sheldon from BBT as well, "chocolate?"


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> Ah, yes, spoken as people who have not had "this dog" yet... Your time is coming and I hope, when it does, you remember your words posted here.


Right because the OP's dog is the only shepherd that jumps.... 

I love how a bunch of people voted to just crate the dog. Instead of fixing the problem let's just completely avoid it. That right there is some great training!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

simba405 said:


> Right because the OP's dog is the only shepherd that jumps....
> 
> I love how a bunch of people voted to just crate the dog. Instead of fixing the problem let's just completely avoid it. That right there is some great training!


She IS training the dog not to jump. Did you miss that part of her post? Her FIL isn't following the process. Folks are saying until the dog is trained, put him up when the FIL comes over. 

That right there is some great reading skills!


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

simba405 said:


> Right because the OP's dog is the only shepherd that jumps....
> 
> I love how a bunch of people voted to just crate the dog. Instead of fixing the problem let's just completely avoid it. That right there is some great training!


It's about protecting the puppy and all the work the OP has put in, from the untrained human....who is instigating the unruly behavior and jumping...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

simba405 said:


> Right because the OP's dog is the only shepherd that jumps....
> 
> I love how a bunch of people voted to just crate the dog. Instead of fixing the problem let's just completely avoid it. That right there is some great training!


Really? That's the only thing you got out of all the posts  

Considering it's a close *family member* that is causing the problem for the sake of keeping a decent relationship it's not going to hurt the dog to be confined while he's over. Meanwhile she can continue working with training without the FIL interferring, eventually getting to the point where they can hopefully interact without problems. Chances are however that the FIL will always be a issue with correcting the for ANY behaviour he deems upfit, believe me I know the type and have had to deal with it. Not fun and not worth the breath fighting over it

I have 0 issue removing my dogs from bad situations, it's not worth it to expose my dogs to certain situations


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lilie said:


> She IS training the dog not to jump. Did you miss that part of her post? Her FIL isn't following the process. Folks are saying until the dog is trained, put him up when the FIL comes over.
> 
> That right there is some great reading skills!


No I read it correctly. Like I said, not sure what currently training means? It takes like 30 minutes with a few well timed corrections. 

I took a class once where a boxer had a jumping problem. We had strangers clap and tap their chest and encouraged the dog to jump. When it did it got corrected. When it didn't, it got praise and treats from both the owner and stranger. Jump means correction. No jump means attention. You'd be surprised how smart dogs are. 

So I stand by my original statement. How hard can it be? Correct the dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

simba405 said:


> No I read it correctly. Like I said, not sure what currently training means? It takes like 30 minutes with a few well timed corrections.
> 
> 
> So I stand by my original statement. How hard can it be? Correct the dog.


The OP is working through training issues the best way she can. I don't think being a bully is going to help her current issue with her FIL. 

Maybe she should run out and get a Boxer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

simba405 said:


> No I read it correctly. Like I said, not sure what currently training means? It takes like 30 minutes with a few well timed corrections.
> 
> I took a class once where a boxer had a jumping problem. We had strangers clap and tap their chest and encouraged the dog to jump. When it did it got corrected. When it didn't, it got praise and treats from both the owner and stranger. Jump means correction. No jump means attention. You'd be surprised how smart dogs are.
> 
> So I stand by my original statement. How hard can it be? Correct the dog.



I hate training that sets a dog up to fail and then punishes the dog for it. 

I prefer to set a dog up to succeed and praise it for doing what you want. 

Of course you can train a dog not to jump by being a bully. There are other ways. I personally like a dog that has some exuberance. I do not like dogs that are confused or cowed like the above training is likely to do. 

A dog that jumps on people, you teach to greet them by exposing them to a variety of people and having the dog SIT. Tell the dog what you want the dog to do, that than smacking them for doing what you do not want for them to do. Add a stay, and then allow the greeting. Then praise the dog and release. If the dog starts to leap while the person starts to pet, a quick EH, and possibly a collar correction or at least impeding the progress of the jump, and tell the dog again to SIT.

The difference is that in this technique, you are telling the dog what you want and giving it a chance to get it right. Encouraging a dog to jump on you, and then zapping it for doing so is barbaric. 

I also agree that if the FIL will not follow the dog owners' instructions, than he is not a good candidate to work with the dog in the training process. Put the dog up, until the dog is better trained, rather than allowing a sometimes visitor to manhandle the pup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> The OP is working through training issues the best way she can. I don't think being a bully is going to help her current issue with her FIL.
> 
> Maybe she should run out and get a Boxer.


Wow, the term "bully" occurred to both of us. That's pretty neat.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lilie said:


> The OP is working through training issues the best way she can. I don't think being a bully is going to help her current issue with her FIL.
> 
> Maybe she should run out and get a Boxer.


I'm a bully? I thought I gave sound advice. Much better than put the dog up. 

And no the OP shouldn't get a boxer. If she can't fix something simple like jumping in a breed with high intelligence she'd have no shot with a boxer.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

simba405 said:


> I'm a bully? I thought I gave sound advice. Much better than put the dog up.
> 
> And no the OP shouldn't get a boxer. If she can't fix something simple like jumping in a breed with high intelligence she'd have no shot with a boxer.


Wow. 

I agree with all of the other members that said put the dog away when the FIL is over until the dog has been trained to not jump up.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well.....I was going to say proofing commands would be what my trainer would have me do first, then add in distractions.

Does the dog hold it's sit until it's released with little or no distraction first? 

That would make a difference IMHO on whether a correction was fair or not.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Wow, the term "bully" occurred to both of us. That's pretty neat.


If it were my house, I'd put the FIL away....but that's just me. 

There's enough room in my head for both of us Sue!


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Proper management of the dog is the training the dogs needs. If the FIL doesn't respect the rules then keep the dog put up or on leash at all times. If he is on leash he is being properly managed by you. While he is being properly managed you will be able to give proper corrections and rewards at the the exact moment they need to be given. Once he is offering the actions you want him to display 100% of the time. Add some distractions to proof the actions. Then he can move onto being off leash and further the training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I guess I dont get what "working on it" means. Put a line on the dog when she starts to get crazy correction and a firm no. Or tell the dog to leave it or put her in a down or place command. Correct her if she breaks it. Problem solved.
> Not a complex training evolution just simple behavior stuff.


How do you "not get" what working on training means? Command/correct/leash is all "working on it" - or do your dogs all obey perfectly the first time you correct them? Get a grip!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Lilie said:


> If it were my house, I'd put the FIL away....but that's just me.
> 
> There's enough room in my head for both of us Sue!


Lol, it is tempting...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My smallest dog jumps up on me when I come home. It never bothered me, because she is small and it does not impede me from walking in the house. The GSD saw her jumping and started doing it too. That was not cool. He's big, heavy and it hurts. I just put my hands out over his head. When he goes to jump up he comes in contact with my hand and stops. It does not hurt him and I don't use any force. He is getting better and so is the little one. The little one is catching on faster...lol.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If your FIL can't do as you ask in your home with your dog then separate them until your dog is bomb proofed at people coming in the door. I get really ticked off at people trying to think they should train my dog when she is already trained at something. I actually had a complete stranger come up to me and when Raina just looked at him, he said I should hit her so she would know not to look at strangers. As I closed my mouth and walked off I was thinking all kinds of things I would have liked to say but knew they would all go over his head. My own husband is guilty of not following my rules for commands. I tell him the correct commands for what he wants but he says he "knows how to train dogs" even though he has never trained a dog in his life. His father was one that would let the family keep a dog for a month then give it away. I grew up on a farm and once an animal was mine it was mine for the rest of its life. I have attended literally thousands of dog classes with several different dogs and read everything I could get my hands on regarding training but yet he insists he knows how to train. His commands confuse Raina because she doesn't know what they mean and she doesn't do what he wants and then he gets mad and says she just doesn't listen. I told him she will listen if you speak her language. Some people never get it. I rarely leave my dog alone with my husband - it isn't too hard since I work at home. If I had to make a choice between them, my dog would win and the husband would be moving on.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

pyratemom said:


> If I had to make a choice between them, my dog would win and the husband would be moving on.



Sorry, but that's just wrong. If you care so little for husband let him go now. For better or worse and all that. Not for better or when I love my dog more than you. 

To the OP, I actually agree with those that say, separate your dog until solid before allowing your FIL access. Better to get the training first before adding in someone that counters your commands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Sorry, but that's just wrong. If you care so little for husband let him go now. For better or worse and all that. Not for better or when I love my dog more than you.
> 
> To the OP, I actually agree with those that say, separate your dog until solid before allowing your FIL access. Better to get the training first before adding in someone that counters your commands.
> 
> ...


My husband has been around for 37 years. He knows how I feel, believe me. It's not like I have him chained to the wall or anything.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> My husband has been around for 37 years. He knows how I feel, believe me. It's not like I have him chained to the wall or anything.


I will choose my dog over a man any day.

In fact, I told my boyfriend of 7 years that quite frequently and he knew I was serious. He loves Sinister very much, but he knows that I love Sinister more than anything. I will always choose Sinister.


----------

